# Reparar fuente de alimentacion conmutada



## eldruida (Abr 20, 2006)

Es una fuente de un tdt.

Al dar alimentacion, la fuente hace el siguiente ruido,  "click" "click" "click" ... ... .. repetidamente

Porque pasa? Lo tendría que saber porqué lo estudié en grado medio, pero no me acuerdo,   ops: 



Gracias.


----------



## Aero (Mar 26, 2007)

Tienes un cruce en la salida de la alimentacion y la fuente está en stanby, comprueba los condensadores y los diodos en la salida.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 26, 2007)

Se esta protegiendo por algun motivo. Puede y lo mas probable es que el transformador de la f. conmutada esté cortocircuitado o cortado, y ello te haya provocado una averia en otros puntos críticos en la fuente, transistor conmutador, resistencias abiertas o diodos y condensadores. Son muy condenadas estas fuetnes.


----------



## joanfra (Jul 10, 2007)

Muy buenas a todos.
Mi problema es una funete conmutada de scalextrix que cuando la connecto me da 12v DC pero empieza a bajar hasta 0 v. Me han comentado que la fuente se protege para evitar daños y la estoy intentando reparar pero no consigo nada de nada.

A que puede deberse este problema????
Todo parece correcto y no se ve nada quemado ni nada, he repasado todos los diodos, transistores condensadores y parece todo correcto.

puede deberse a los circuitos osciladores????


Gracias a todos


----------



## 207324 (Jul 10, 2007)

CAsi siempre se dañan los transistores y diodos de alta frecuencia.
Y por supesto no te vas a dar cuenta de cual es el que presenta el problema salvo que seas un tecnico reparador con experiencia.
Yo lo soluciono cambinado todos no son muchos. jeje


----------



## joanfra (Jul 11, 2007)

Me parece que los diodos estan bien ya que solo conducen en el sentido bueno, ademasesta el integrado 27010A Que es el que puede fallar i dos disparadores o osciladores marca COSMO 1010 817 E28 que tambien pueden fallar. Tiene un diodo MBR10100 pero creo que esta bien igual que el puente de diodos que rectifica.

Me recomiendas que los cambie todos????

Creo que la fuente se jodio al meterle mucha carga ( en este caso pistas d'escalextrix).


----------



## 207324 (Jul 11, 2007)

Solo decia que cambies los da alta frecuencia que creo que son tres integrados en TO-220 q estan een un disipador. Yo no puedo saber si se encuentran bien o mal por que no cuento con un generador de señales de alta frecuencia. Si solo los probaste midiendolos no se puede saber si estan bien o mal. Debes someterlos a alta frecuencia y verificar su respuesta con el ocsiloscoopio (creo que asi se hace pero es un trabajaso que me parece que no vale la pena por comprar un par de componentes mas)


----------



## javivi666 (Dic 27, 2008)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema con una fuente conmutada y no consigo dar con ello. Tenia averiado el mosfet (STW7NK90Z) y el fusible de entrada, como no conseguia este transistor le puse un equivalente (h8na60f1) y la cuestion es que sin carga me da los 40 voltios de salida pero en cuanto le aplico carga, la explosion del mosfet es inevitable (y muy sonora, je). He revisado y cambiado algunos componentes como la resistencia de 47 ohm que le llega al transistor, el c.i. (uc3842) de entrada y por desesperacion el condensador electrolitico de 100 uF de la entrada tambien. He revisado los diodos, la parte de la salida (condensadores, diodos, doble diodo, etc) pero nada, el mosfet sigue rompiendose en cuanto le meto carga.

Solo me queda pensar que el chopper este averiado (astec 220-00058 hi-pot), pero la medicion en vacio no me da corto.

Cualquier ayuda sera bienvenida y muchas gracias por adelantado.

Javier.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 27, 2008)

a mi me paso lo mismo con una fuente de pc 
y como daba unos 40v en la salida todos los elementos de conmutacion el pwm el AO ect se jodieron por lo tanto creo que sera dificil de arreglar.

Si no es una fuente de pc entonces quiza si la puedas reparar. mejor espera a que te conteste alguien con mas experiencia que yo.

Un saludo


----------



## wacalo (Dic 27, 2008)

No tengo mucha experiencia con fuentes switching de PCs, pero se me ocurre lo siguiente: Si el MOSFET se averió ( se puso en corto) forzosamente la resistencia de sensado también se puso en corto, y, si es así no hay forma de que el controlador (UC3842) mande al corte al MOSFET, por lo que la rampa ascendiente de corriente primaria sigue su curso hasta que el MOSFET revienta.
La resistencia de sensado tiene un valor muy bajo (menos de 1 ohm), tal vez deberías revisarla.
Saludos.


----------



## javivi666 (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola y gracias a los dos, la resistencia que me comentas estaba abierta al principio y era de un valor de 47 ohm (amarillo-violeta-negro-dorado-rojo) que ya sustitui, lleva otra resistencia de 4,7 ohm que va hasta los optoacopladores que esta bien, pero no hay ninguna resistencia de valores menor de 1 ohm.

La salida que da en vacio es la que debe dar (unos 40 voltios, ya que es una fuente de un cuadro de motores) el problema es, como ya comente, al meterle la carga (y la carga esta bien) que de todas, todas, salta el fusible de entrada, el mosfet y el diferencial de corriente.

Yo sigo pensando en el chopper o en algun condensador pero.....bufff...practicamente he levantado casi todos los componentes, ya no se que hacer.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.

Javier.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 28, 2008)

Parece imposible describir 0,47Ω con una resistencia de 5 bandas pero me da la sensación que esa debería ser y como que vino mal de fábrica, vithe.


----------



## javivi666 (Dic 29, 2008)

Hola Nilfred, gracias por tu respuesta, pero te aseguro que esos son los colores y que la fuente ha estado funcionando mucho tiempo hasta que salto, no obstante puedo probar a meter una de 0,47 ohm y ver que ocurre, mas que cargarme otro mosfet no va a pasar, je, je....

Tambien habia pensado meter a la entrada un regulador de tension (tipo a los reguladores de lamparas de las casas) y ver como va trabajando la entrada y en que punto salta.

Un saludo y gracias.

javier.



			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Parece imposible describir 0,47Ω con una resistencia de 5 bandas pero me da la sensación que esa debería ser y como que vino mal de fábrica, vithe.


----------



## fraxisco (May 28, 2009)

ami no me gustan las fuentes comutadas por que son muy sensibles y tiene mucho circuito. prefiero las comunes con transformadores un poco mas grandes con un puente de diodos y un condensador


----------



## chacarock (Jul 3, 2009)

hola, tengo una fuente ATX que se quemo de la computadora, me digeron que era mas varato comprar otra que arreglarla, claro que no me extrañaria que solo haya sido por vebderme una, el tema es que la tengo guardada y ahora que se que se puede usar cin amplificador como una fuente comun, me gustaria repararla, 

    tranquilos que solo queria usarla con amplificador pequeños , mi intensión en un futuri seria modificarla para que me entregue 25 0 30 vol, pero por el momento quisiera arreglarla, por donde deveria comensar a revisar, o directamente remplazar los transistores y diodo, los que estan sujetos al disipador, o devo revisar algo antes, como provar alguna tension en algun punto, malana posteo fotos y xaraxteristicas de la fuentesita, u abrazo y gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2009)

*Ojo ante todo que la fuente tiene voltajes mortales*

Te recomiendo , lámpara de 100 Watts en serie con la alimentacion , revisale el fusible , los díodos , fijate si tenés los 309 VCC en los capacitores grandes. 

Puente entre el cable verde y cualquier negro para que arranque.

¿capacitores inflados? medí los transistores de conmutación y sus resistencias y díodos asociados.

Fijate y contanos!

Saludos!


----------



## chacarock (Jul 4, 2009)

ok dos metros, gracias, lo del puente entre el cble verde y negro para el arraanque  no sabia. pruevo y cuento

un saludo


----------



## edivillagon (Jul 4, 2009)

hola tengo que intentar reparar tres grupos de soldar pequeños pero no tengo ningun plano, se que bse parece un poco a las fuentes conmutadas, si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria mucho
chao


----------



## klonone (Feb 19, 2010)

hola tengo el mismo problema que javivi666 ..por favor como lo solucionaste javivi666
gracias


----------



## Estampida (Feb 19, 2010)

Lo que tienen es que se estropeo algo más en la entrada primaria de la fuente, si con carga vuela eso puede ser sintoma que un diodo en paralelo con la bobina primaria esta en fuga o en corte,tienes que colocar un foco en vez del fusible para probar la fuente y no quemar al mosfet.


----------



## klonone (Feb 19, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta.. comento la fuente es de un cargador de baterias de alto rendimiento..cuando lo habri por primera vez observe que el fusible habia reventado ,y el mosfet (STW7NK90Z) tambien ..pues bien comprobe por encima los componentes ..diodos resitencias etcc...incluso cambien el uc3842b que se encarga del mosfet.. pues bien la conecto a tension se enciende el led todo perfecto..le meto una bateria para que la cargue   y bien hasta que a los 5 minutos aprox.. se escucha un reventon...vuelvo a habrirla y denuevo el fusible roto y el mosfet quemado pero esta vez tambien la resistencia que va a la patilla 1 del mosfet... vuelvo a sustituir estos componentes ,,y reviso concienzudamente componente por componente ,incluso cambio el condensador de 330uf 400v  ,y ahora la conecto a la tension y no hace nada de nada

ayudaaa


----------



## Estampida (Feb 19, 2010)

Se te fue el UC3842, como dije para probar hay que colocar un foco en vez del fusible. Revisa la resistencia de alimentacion del UC. Suerte.


----------



## klonone (Feb 20, 2010)

holas. estampida gracias por responder..le he sustituido el uc3842 y sigue sin arrancar y las resistencias comprobadas ,,,mas o menos por que me hago un lio con las 5 bandas..saludos



			
				klonone dijo:
			
		

> holas. estampida gracias por responder..le he sustituido el uc3842 y sigue sin arrancar y las resistencias comprobadas ,,,


----------



## klonone (Feb 23, 2010)

holas.pues reparada ..gracias a todos  ,,al final era la resistencia de 47ohm que va a la patilla del mosfet..muchisimas graccias


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Feb 26, 2010)

pues aqui hay un tuto muy completo

http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/tutorial213.html


----------



## klonone (Feb 27, 2010)

hola.muchisimas gracias excelente el tuto.....


----------



## jaby4124 (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola a todos, mi problema es el siguiente.
Quisiera arreglar una fuente conmutada que me dieron, pero no se como avordarla.
Me podrian ayudar con informacion acerca de que puntos o fallas son muy comunes en este tipos de fuentes.
Gracias


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 19, 2011)

Orale no pues no la pones dificil, ya conseguiste el diagrama, porque eso de ir viendo pista por pista no da buenos resultados, pero bueno yo siempre empieso por el principio, osea el cable de corriente, fusibles, varistores, estado de los capacitores de filtrado, correcta oscilacion de los transistores,humm no pues no voy acabar, la verdad hay mucho que puedes revisar, pero mejor dinos que falla hace o que le pasa al menos una pista


----------



## osmantigre (Abr 19, 2011)

Comparto la opinión de Benito2312, tienes que darnos un poco mas de datos para que te podamos ayudar....


----------



## jaby4124 (Abr 29, 2011)

perdonen por dar respuesta pronta, es que la fuente no estaba en mi poder, ahora si.
Es una fuente Mean Well SP-200-24 
100-240VAC 3.5A
DC output 24V 8.4A

Ya les revise los fusibles y no hay ningun capacitor y diodo abierto o quemado... entonces no se que hacer...


----------



## elgriego (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola jaby4124,No se cuales seran tus conocimientos ,pero lo primero que debes verificar es el circuito de entrada ,puente rectificador Resistencia fusible ,si la tiene,,y filtro de entrada ,debe ser de 100mf por 400v o algo asi.si no hay nada abierto en el camino ,tendrias que tener 300v en este filtro .Empeza por ahi .Que es una funte de una laptop?Seria interasante que postearas una foto de la placa para que te podamos guiar mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## osmantigre (Abr 29, 2011)

Si es la fuente de Laptop, la falla mas comun es que por el uso entra en corte la salida (el +V se une con tierra) verifica que no este en corte la salida, y tambien no olvides medir el diodo de rectificación de alta frecuencia que es uno de los que mas se daña.


----------



## mfi (Sep 16, 2014)

Hola, tengo una fuente entrada 220 y salida 40v continua, dejo de funcionar, la abrí y revise visualmente y no le veo nada, el puente de diodos está bien, tiene un mosfet de 3 patas es que aparece tumbado en la foto ya que esta posado en su sitio porque lo saque, creo que está bien, despues por abajo tiene un integrado smd, que no se le ven los numeros, no tiene nada, será por desgaste o algo y no se que componente es, que pensais, cuales serian los pasos a seguir? en esta fuente?

Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Sep 16, 2014)

Es muy raro que por "desgaste", el cual no tiene, que un semiconductor se le borre la inscripción, solo si este explota es cuando la inscripción deja de ser visible fácilmente, puede ser como hacen muchos, de borrar la inscripción para que no le copien el diseño, pero es muy extraño en una fuente universal.

No se cuantos conocimientos de electrónica tenes como para reparar una fuente swiching y además poder medir un mosfet, pero debes tener mucho cuidado con el electrolítico del puente rectificador que suele quedar cargado cuando la fuente no funciona.

Comenzá por lo básico, cambiá el electrolítico que esta del lado del ic que esta borrado, y medi algún posible corto del lado de la salida, un corto en esa zona hace que fuente se bloquee y no funcione, pero no explota nada, solo no anda.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 16, 2014)

paso uno mide vol de ac en extremos del condensador después del puente diodos....con la fuente conectada,cuidado de no hacer corto y seriale una lampara de 100 w con la entrada....


----------



## Lamas (Sep 16, 2014)

Proba desoldar  el cable de la salida y medir si hay voltaje en esos pines (con la alimentación conectada).  Sucede que en ese tipo de cables los conductores internos se van a corto circuito con el uso.  He reparado una buena cantidad de fuentes con ese problema.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 16, 2014)

Ya lo han comentado, pero lo repito: ATENCION al condensador de entrada (el gordo), que aunque este desenchufada la fuente queda cargado a unos 300V de continua.

Asegurate de que no tiene codigo el integrado. A veces se queda lleno de porqueria y parece una superficie plana, con lo que no parece que haya codigo pero si lo hay. Tambien pasa que segun el color d las letras del codigo y segun la luz con la que lo leas, puede que tengas que jugar con el angulo de lectura para poder leerlo (Que cosas que me pasan eh )
Si consigues identificar el chip, yo comprobaria que le llegara alimentacion y a ser posible con osciloscopio, ver que le llega señal al Gate del mosfet.

Mide el condensador pequeñito que hay al lado del grande, o cambialo directamente. Creo y espero que sea el que esta alimentando al integrado, y si ha perdido algo de capacidad.. Alguna verdad me encontrado frito este condensador.


----------



## mfi (Sep 17, 2014)

Buenas, el integrado lo que tiene es un monton de resina... no me habia fijado, a ver si consigo limpiarla, que se supone que es este integrado? Cual es el chip en esta fuente que hace el pwm? Osea el que da los pulsos al mosfet, no?El condensador que me decis es el electrolitico pequeño que está al lado del filtro? No os referis a ningun smd de la parte de abajo, no? Es muy raro que se estropeen los smd de abajo, verdad?

Saludos y muchas gracias, la fuente es de una central de telefonia


----------



## mfi (Sep 17, 2014)

bueno, conseguí leer lo que pone el integrado y es un 38438 osea el PWM.

Haciendo pruebas y tal quité el cable de salida como decis y empezó a funcionar, lo que pasa es que no creo que sea de este cable porque va dentro de la central y nunca se mueve no es como el de un portatil, asique se lo puse de nuevo y sigue funcionando, el caso es que cuando la probre no hacia nada, será algun componente que al calentarse entre en corto? ahora lleva unas 5h funcionando y no da fallo, que pensais que puede ser?


----------



## gerardo888 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hola, tengo una fuente conmutada de 3.3v que no tenia salida. Le cambie los capacitores de salida y da un voltaje que alterna entre 3.1 y 2.1. Aparte desde el primer momento hace 2 o 3 clicks por segundo aunque no tiene ningun spark etc.
Gracias
Fuente Leader electronics SB10-033100-10 
img google






www.azsurplus.com/images/lei_SB10-033100-10.jpg
www.obrazki.elektroda.pl/4461944900_1469121195.jpg ...


----------



## elgriego (Nov 30, 2016)

Hola gerardo888,Fijate de cambiar el condensador electrolitico ,que esta junto al ci. Proba eso y si no es  ,veremos de analizar la fuente como se debe hacer.



Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don gerardo888 eses "tics" (o clicks) que escuchas en realidad es la fuente en autoprotección ,seguramente  hay algun conponente en corto en la parte secundaria , quizaz lo diodo rectificador , asi te recomendo chequear todos los conponentes despues del secundario de lo transformador de comutación.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 30, 2016)

Hola, si la fuente entrega salida pero inestable, seguramente está alterada la resistencia shunt en el primario. También puede haber problemas con la realimentación del regulador de voltaje. Es decir chequear optoacoplador, amplificador de error (TLP431) o similar, etc.


----------



## gerardo888 (Nov 30, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> quizaz lo diodo rectificador


Hola, cambie el rectificador, se estabilizo en 3 v (cuando la fuente es de 3.3) pero los clicks siguen y creo que hasta mas rapidos
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2016)

Tentaste poner una carga en la salida ? , un resistor que consuma unos 500mA , quizaz esa si estabiliza.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gerardo888 (Dic 10, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Tentaste poner una carga en la salida ?


El problema ahora es que siguen los clickidos. la fuente ya esta estabilizada.
gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 10, 2016)

Huuuummm , algo no te va bien , una fuente conmutada es muy silenciosa cuando anda.
Eses cliks son cuando esa funciona en modo intermitente por causa de algun problema , asi esa funciona, detecta un  problema y para , logo despues parte nuevamente y torna a funcionar , detecta un problema y para asi indefinidamente encuanto hay alimentación en su entrada.
Estraño esa fuente regular la tensión de salida en ese modo de operación.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 12, 2016)

Comparte una foto de las pistas y el modelo del integrado


----------



## naxito (Oct 20, 2017)

Les cuento mi problema, tengo una fuente switching de 12V 350W, la tenia alimentando una cinta led de 5 metros, los cuales consumen, 2.6a aproximadamente, todo bien, hasta que se desconectó y se volvió a conectar la cinta con la fuente energizada,, la cual tenía un tornillo suelto el cual hizo falso contacto. Tema que la casa quedó tenue pensando que era la cinta, la cambio para darme cuenta que el problema era la fuente la cual no regula con el preset que trae y solo queda en los 9.6v y la abrí y no veo nada malo, esperó que me puedan ayudar. 
Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 22, 2017)

Hola Maxito, por regla general todas las fuentes conmutadas tienen un circuito de reto-alimentación, el cual monitorea la tensión de salida para mantenerla estable, este circuito conformado por un optoacoplador, y una serie de componentes que juntos forman un comparador, a veces se usa un comparador de 3 pines y poco más, depende del diseño, si este sistema fallase, la tensión quedaría estable pero por encima o por debajo de lo esperado, que es tu caso.

yo buscaría un opto en la zona del secundario lo revisaría y los filtros y demás componentes conectados a el.....saludos  

PD: como seguro que no tienes un verificador de la cantidad de desgaste interno del opto, (que yo sepa solo existen dos prototipos) simplemente cámbialo por uno nuevo aunque te de bueno.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2017)

Hola, antes que nada hay que saber si es una fuente de Tensión o de corriente constante. En función de eso, buscar el problema, si es que existe.


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 23, 2017)

Buenos días Gudino roberto, este tipo de fuente son las típicas de tensión constante, tienen un trimer para ajuste que menciona el compañero pero no ajusta mas de +/- 2v de la salida, solo es de ajuste fino....

En mi humilde opinión pienso que si tiene una avería, porque tiene menos voltaje en la salida del que debe entregar la fuente y el trimer de ajuste fino, vinculado a la retroa-limentación no le ajusta a los 12v.... podría ser la carga puesta en la salida la causa, pero el dice que la sustituyó por una carga nueva y continua el fallo por lo que sólo queda pensar en avería....saludos


----------



## naxito (Oct 23, 2017)

Daniel.more dijo:


> Buenos días Gudino roberto, este tipo de fuente son las típicas de tensión constante, tienen un trimer para ajuste que menciona el compañero pero no ajusta mas de +/- 2v de la salida, solo es de ajuste fino....
> 
> En mi humilde opinión pienso que si tiene una avería, porque tiene menos voltaje en la salida del que debe entregar la fuente y el trimer de ajuste fino, vinculado a la retroa-limentación no le ajusta a los 12v.... podría ser la carga puesta en la salida la causa, pero el dice que la sustituyó por una carga nueva y continua el fallo....saludos


Como dice Daniel, es una fuente de 12v, la e probado con cintas led y ampolleta de 12 v con filamento e igual, y el trimer no regula nada, queda fijo el voltaje, visualmente se ve todo en buen estado. Espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Ozow (Oct 23, 2017)

Hola todos. 
El problema es el potenciometro que regula el voltaje, cambialo por uno nuevo de igual valor. 
Y si sigue el problema revisa las resistencias del estabilizador de voltaje que van junto con el potenciometro que tengan el valor de ohmios que indican.



Tambien revisa que el integrado tl494 este funcionando, porque esas fuentes son auto ocsilantes para el encendido,  en el transformador hay un devanado auxiliar que es para alimentar el integrado que genera 17v aproximadamente, si el integrado no esta trabajando el voltaje que estas midiendo en producto del auto ocsilante,  hay tienes otro punto de averia.


----------



## naxito (Oct 23, 2017)

Hoy día llegó a ver y les digo como me fue. Saludos


----------



## lededc (Dic 4, 2017)

Buenas tardes. Estoy reparando una fuente switching de 220 V a 12 Volt 3 Amper.
La tensión de salida es fluctuante y no alcanza a los 12 V.
He comprobado con mucho cuidado todos los componentes, pero el circuito integrado oscilador y potencia se encuentra borrada su característica.
Necesito reemplazarlo y desconozco su código. Tiene encapsulado similar a TO220 aislado pero de 4 pines.
Podrían ayudarme con su código, si conocen en el circuito ?
Muchas gracias ...


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 4, 2017)

tal vez si hicieras el diagrama de sus conexiones y componentes a los que corresponden los pines podria encontrarse


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2017)

Ummm, si da algo de tensión el integrado está funcionando , verifica-cambia capacitores electrolíticos , optoacopladores y TL431 

KA1M0565R


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Dic 5, 2017)

Hola a todos , estoy bastante cortito y necesito vuestra ayuda . Tengo una fuente conmutada de una nevera de celda peltier en la que estaba fundido un 13005 , el ventilador  y el fusible.Lo tengo todo sustituido y la fuente funciona , pero solo hasta 1.5 Amp y necesito 5amp .Cuando esta en carga y paso de 1.5 amp la fuente entra en resonancia y la tension cae en el secundario por debajo de 6 voltios . Las pruebas las realizo con una bombilla en serie pero sin bombilla la fuente entra en corto y parte el fusible al momento.



Entre el primario y secundario no hay ni optoacoplador ni nada que controle la conmutacion.Lo unico que parece controlar la conmutacion es un toroide con 3 arrollamientos como si fuese un oscilador de bloqueo .
Aporto el circuito que he sacado.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 5, 2017)

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> ...Cuando esta en carga y paso de 1.5 amp la fuente entra en resonancia y la tension cae en el secundario por debajo de 6 voltios . Las pruebas las realizo con una bombilla en serie pero sin bombilla la fuente entra en corto y parte el fusible al momento.



La estabilidad de la regulación es un desastre, tal vez a consecuencia de eso se quemó  ==> Candidatos: Electrolíticos secos ==> Mediles la ESR o cambialos directamente ya que son baratos.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Dic 5, 2017)

Gracias por contestar 
Los condensadores del primario los cambie pese a estar bien y sigue igual.



El filtro amarillo y la ntc es lo unico que no he cambiado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 5, 2017)

Hola, si esa fuente puede entregar 5A a 12V.  deberías probarla con otro tipo de carga, por ejem. una lámpara dicroica. Para descartar que haya problemas en la salida.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Dic 5, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, si esa fuente puede entregar 5A a 12V.  deberías probarla con otro tipo de carga, por ejem. una lámpara dicroica. Para descartar que haya problemas en la salida.



Gracias por responder , las pruebas de carga las *h*e realizado con la celda *P*eltier desconectada y con *h*al*ó*genos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2017)

El capacitor de poliester en serie con la linea de entrada , posiblemente esté desvalorizado.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Dic 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El capacitor de poliester en serie con la linea de entrada , posiblemente esté desvalorizado.



Perdona mi ignorancia Dosmetros pero no se a que capacitor te refieres.En la entrada lo que tengo en serie es una ntc pero no veo ningun condensador Y aunque estaban buenos los dos de poliester que tenia los he sustituido



Si a lo que te refieres es al condensador que tienen en serie las fuentes conmutadas de pc en esta no hay ni condensador en serie ni divisor capacitivo ,no obstante voy a volver a sacar el primario.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 6, 2017)

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> ....Cuando esta en carga y paso de 1.5 amp la fuente entra en resonancia y la tension cae en el secundario por debajo de 6 voltios . *Las pruebas las realizo con una bombilla en serie* pero sin bombilla la fuente entra en corto y parte el fusible al momento.



¿Por qué mejor no hacés las pruebas con la celda Peltier?

Esas fuentes deben trabajar como fuentes de corriente, no de tensión ==> Si están en vacío o con cargas mucho menor que la nominal la tensión de salida debería ser alta (que nunca lo podrá ser) ==> normalmente a partir de una cierta tensión de salida andan mal o dejan de andar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2017)

Me refiero al capacitor de entrada dibujaro inmediatamente después del L (linea)

Ver el archivo adjunto 162135


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Dic 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me refiero al capacitor de entrada dibujaro inmediatamente después del L (linea)
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162135


 
Perdona pero lo he dibujado mal, no es un condensador es una ntc.



Eduardo dijo:


> ¿Por qué mejor no hacés las pruebas con la celda Peltier?


 
Cada vez que le cambio algo la pruebo con la celda Peltier. Pero para saber a partir de que intensidad cae la tension lo he hecho variando la carga.

No hay manera ,he rebobinado un  toroide que creo que cumple la función de un oscilador de bloqueo y nada sigue sin funcionar.


----------



## materere (Mar 15, 2018)

Buenas tardes! Tengo esta fuente con problemas en el sector primario. Sucedió después de conectar un PWM en la salida con una carga de 20A. Se le cambio los dos transistores quemados (2SC3320 por D13009K provisorio) de la parte primaria y se probó con cambiar el CI KA7500 por uno nuevo pero como TL494 (aparentemente reemplazo directo). Enciende la fuente pero con 3,3 voltios e inestable y un pequeño zumbido en el choper o bobina secundaria, que después de unos minutos realza a 10v. Y si le pongo una pequeña carga en la salida cae la tensión. Alguna sugerencia? Gracias
VIDEO COMPLETO


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2018)

Bajate la hoja de datos, de ambos CI son similares pero hay diferencias en algunos pines.
Siempre se debe trabajar con la hoja de datos al lado


----------



## materere (Mar 16, 2018)

Buen dato. Me fijo en eso y voy a ver si consigo el original. Gracias y despues cuento como me fue. Gracias de nuevo!

ME FIJE Y SI SON EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO


----------



## Moraga (Mar 21, 2018)

120v en la entrada los tienes 
Pero solo hay 3v en la salida y es algo oscilatorio ?
Me suena problema en lo que sería optoacoplador...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

Éstas fuentes suelen no traer opto.

Si se te quemaron los transistores , si o si o si , tenés que revisar todos los componente de esa sección , aún las resistencias que se ven lindas , suelen quemarse , incluidas las de alto valor.

Medile la alimentación dc del integrado 494-7500


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2018)

Moraga dijo:


> 120v en la entrada los tienes
> Pero solo hay 3v en la salida y es algo oscilatorio ?
> Me suena problema en lo que sería optoacoplador...


Ese tipo de fuente no hace uso de un Optoacoplador porque lo circuito responsable por generar lo PWM es situado en la parte "fria" o sea en lo secundario del transformador de Conmutación .
Acuerdo con Dosmetros , hay que revisar todos los conponentes pasivos que conpoen la RED de base de los transistores finales .
Tanbien es una buena onda revisar los dos transistores Drivers.
!Suerte en lo manentenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Moraga (Mar 21, 2018)

Como no van a traer opto si esa es la forma como integrado saque cuanta corriente entregar... nunca e visto una fuente conmutada sin uno de estos y el menciona un típico TL494 creo que dijo eso va enconjunto con el opto... 
Y también veo el fusible con unas gotas de estaño ósea como que le soldaron un pelo de cable


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2018)

Mira , la función del Optoacoplador es hacer un ayslamento Galvanico entre la parte "Viva o Caliente" (parte energizada con la Red Electrica de la concessionaria) y la parte "Fria" o secundario del transformador de Conmutación y informar lo circuito de control PWM la tensión de salida en ese momento.
Pero eso es nesesario en diseños donde lo circuito de control PWM es solidario con la parte Caliente o Viva.
En esa fuente en particular NO hay tal Optoacoplador porque lo circuito de control PWM estas quedado en la parte "fria" del circuito.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2018)

Fijate las fotos y verás que no existe el opto


----------



## Moraga (Mar 21, 2018)

Mmm bueno sinceramente vengo empezando y lo que me gusta son las fuentes conmutadas 
ya aprendí algo nuevo


----------



## materere (Abr 2, 2018)

Gracias por las respuestas!
Respecto a las resistencias que dijo DOSMETROS ya les revise y una de las de 0.47 estaba quemadas y en su lugar puse un pequño filamente (creeria que no cambiaria nada), LO QUE SI PARECE QUE ME EQUIVOQUE DE CIRCUITO INTEGRADO: porque crei que originalmente traía un ka7500 entonces fui a comprar su equivalente: TL494 y cuando empiezo a hacer memoria esta fuente tenia originalmente el 2005B, asi que voy a ver que equivalente hay o reemplazo porque no creo que consiga el original. Gracias, les estare informando.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 2, 2018



Moraga dijo:


> Como no van a traer opto si esa es la forma como integrado saque cuanta corriente entregar... nunca e visto una fuente conmutada sin uno de estos y el menciona un típico TL494 creo que dijo eso va enconjunto con el opto...
> Y también veo el fusible con unas gotas de estaño ósea como que le soldaron un pelo de cable


Si, yo le puenteé un filamento como para buscar la reparacion de la fuente.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2018)

Moraga dijo:


> Como no van a traer opto si esa es la forma como integrado saque cuanta corriente entregar... nunca e visto una fuente conmutada sin uno de estos y el menciona un típico TL494 creo que dijo eso va enconjunto con el opto...
> Y también veo el fusible con unas gotas de estaño ósea como que le soldaron un pelo de cable


Una de dos o hace dos días que has empezado con el tema de las fuentes conmutadas o no has visto nada.
Las fuentes conmutadas pueden o no llevar opto acoplador.
Si el secundario no es aislado no la utilizan, si la fuete es aislada puede llevarla o no llevarla, todo depende del diseño y tiene que ver con dos cosas por un lado donde esta el control, y por otro de donde toma la referencia para comparar.
Te puedo mostrar cientos y cientos de esquemas de fuentes de ese tipo que no llevan optoacoplador.
Mira que he reparado muchísimas fuentes en mi vida





Este es solo un ejemplo


----------



## Sonidopro22 (Ago 14, 2018)

Hola
Tengo una fuente switching que funciona bien 
El problema viene cuando la apago y vuelvo a encender no funciona 
Le llega los 300v a los capacitores de primario 
Alguien se le ocurre algo ?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2018)

Y la apagás y encendés varias veces y arranca ?

Suena a capacitores secos


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 14, 2018)

Unas fotos del la fuente no vendrían mal. Como dice nuestro compañero DOS METROS, huele a capacitores secos. Pero sin más info más no hay para decir.


----------



## Sonidopro22 (Ago 14, 2018)

Tiene 2 salidas 
+28v
+21v
Las 2 se caen cuando apago y prendo 
No lo hace siempre 

Se refieren a los capacitores de salida?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 14, 2018


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2018)

De salida e intermedios


----------



## Sonidopro22 (Ago 14, 2018)

Ok los sacó y pruebo 
Lo raro que se caen las 2 salidas juntas
Voy a probar


----------



## pandacba (Ago 14, 2018)

Los de lado Hot sobre todo, al no arrancar no hay salida


----------



## Sonidopro22 (Ago 14, 2018)

Los capacitores de 300v siempre están cargados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2018)

Los capacitores electrolíticos chicos intermedios


----------



## pandacba (Ago 14, 2018)

Todos los capacitores del lado Hot como del lado Cold tienen importancia


----------



## Sonidopro22 (Ago 15, 2018)

Ok 
Pruebo 
Gracias


----------



## alclot (Abr 1, 2019)

Hola compañeros. Tengo una situación parecida con la centralita de teléfono de mi trabajo.  Funcionaba perfectamenta hasta que esta mañana la he desenchufado y vuelto a conectar para cambiarle la hora pero ya no ha funcionado mas. Ahora no enciende y se oye un "click click" como dice el compañero. He pedido un condensador grande que se ve en la foto pero que me recomendais revisar primero?
Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 1, 2019)

Hola, chequea que tensiones debería entregar la salida de la fuente.


----------



## eca000 (Abr 17, 2019)

Hola a todos, quería saber si hay alguna manera de hacer una fuente de 12 VDC / 1A, ya sea con un regulador o de cualquier manera, la idea es alimentarla con un voltaje menor, alguna manera de usar la menor energía posible, nose si me dejo entender, saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

Éste tema ya se ha tratado demasiadas veces ¿ Buscador ?

Si tenés todos los materiales , adelante ! . Si tenés que comprarlos lo mas barato (menos de 2 dólares) y eficiente es :


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2019)

eca000 dijo:


> alguna manera de usar la menor energía posible,


No existe eso de "usar la menor energia posible" --> la fuente debe proveer la energia que el circuito demande. Punto


----------



## peperc (Abr 20, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No existe eso de "usar la menor energia posible" --> la fuente debe proveer la energia que el circuito demande. Punto



a veces, la falta de conceptos y de conocimiento nos hace cometer estos errores.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 21, 2019)

Si pretendes que por usar menos tensión vayas a consumir menos energía eso es imposible y además no puede ser.
Energía vas a consumir la que demande la carga que alimentas más la que pierda la fuente en sí misma, independientemente de la forma en la que entre la energía al sistema.
Si quieres alta eficiencia sí o si has de usar una fuente conmutada cuyo rendimiento rondará el 90%. Si haces una fuente lineal, el rendimiento estará sobre el 50%


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2019)

eca000 dijo:


> la idea es alimentarla con un voltaje menor


 
Sin violar las leyes de la termodinámica , ésto sería lo que necesitás :

Fuente Mt 3608 Dc-dc Boost Elevador Tension Step Up -- A0133 - $ 78,00


----------



## R316302 (Sep 27, 2019)

klonone dijo:


> holas.pues reparada ..gracias a todos  ,,al final era la resistencia de 47ohm que va a la patilla del mosfet..muchisimas graccias



En que pata va esa amigo ? otra cosa la fuente  sigue trabajando sinproblemas con el reemplazo del condensador de entrada ?  saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2019)

Última visita de klonone Sep 14, 2016 . . .  no creo te conteste


----------



## Bryan Dux (Oct 16, 2019)

Tengo problemas para identificar el fallo de una fuente de alimentación o "power supply"*, *quiero pensar que es una fuente conmutada*.*
*E*sta fuente es de 12*V *a 2A por lo poco que conozco y entiendo la lógica*.*
*L*o que viene siendo el *á*rea de rectificado y filtrado de la corriente de 120 V*CA *se encuentra en buen estado*,* pero el problema est*á* cuando el transformador hace su reducción*, *es ah*í *donde el voltaje no se presenta*.*
*C*hequ*é* con el mult*í*metro en continuidad y en la zona donde tengo el (-*V* y +*V*) hay continuidad*.*
*N*o conozco mucho de transformadores*,* especialmente de ese tipo*, *pero quiero pensar que no deber*í*a de existir continuidad.

Me ser*í*a de gran ayuda que personas con m*á*s experiencia me puedan orientar o explicar mejor este tipo de fuentes.
Si pueden sugerirme libros para expandir mis conocimientos*, *se los agradecería enormemente.


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 16, 2019)

La etapa de oscilacion puede ser la que este fallando. O la retroalimentacion


----------

